

Easy Growth Hacking Wins - conradwa
http://www.growhack.com/2013/01/03/4-easy-growth-hacking-wins/

======
trosen42
"Does your call to action button stand out and is the button green or orange?"

I'm curious where he came up with the green or orange part. My intuition is
that the best color for CTA button would depend on the other colors used on
the page.

------
mattangriffel
I'm going to posit that the term "Growth Hacker" is meaningful. Anyone care to
disagree? I'd like to hear a well-thought out argument against this.

~~~
borgopants
I'm interested in what you think distinguishes it from marketing and better
UX.

From what I can tell, it seems to be a term predominantly used by startups who
want someone both technical and interested in the marketing side of things,
likely since they don't have the budget to hire more than one person.

I think HN seems to have a negative view of the term, most likely because it
seems like such an empty buzzword. And the use of "hacker" seems to play to a
childish mentality of software engineering. (EDIT: I'm thinking in terms of
use like "rockstar ninja hackers" job postings)

~~~
mattangriffel
I think growth hacking is something like the activity of setting the right
analytics infrastructure in place, identifying bottlenecks in the customer
lifecycle and then coming up with and testing minimum viable growth engines.

Marketing is quite narrowly defined as "the process of communicating the value
of a product or service to customers."

What differentiates UX from programming and design? It's all about the
objective.

~~~
borgopants
So you would place growth hacking in the same league as SEO?

~~~
conradwa
SEO won't directly lead to viral growth, but it is integrated into a product
and can be a significant source of early and new users.

